
Show HN: SQL Injection Challenge - emeth
https://github.com/breakthenet/sql-injection-exercises
======
brudgers
_A Text-Based MMORPG Game based off Mccode Lite_

Is there a live demo?

~~~
emeth
No - but it's two button clicks to deploy it onto a free heroku instance on
your account (which you can then delete after you've completed the challenges)

~~~
pricechild
free... but credit card required?

~~~
teraflop
Yes, to discourage abuse. This is pretty standard for free trials of all kinds
of products.

